
Rewrites Considered Harmful? - florianmari
https://www.neilgunton.com/doc/?o=1mr&doc_id=8583
======
HNNewer
and keeping legacy and unsafe code what's considered?

~~~
rurban
Fixing unsafe code is much easier and safer in the original implementation
than a rewrite. Even adding critical features is. Never the believe the
rewrite and throwaway apologists. They have done enough damage already.

